# Stone : Wood : Sky



## -Oy- (Nov 26, 2018)

Up on the limestone pavements above Burton-in-Kendal this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2018)

Stunning..... !!! No snow up there yet then?


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2018)

Stunning picture, Oy.  It actually looks three dimensional on my monitor ... amazing!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2018)

I love the composition of this photo ... clouds are always fascinating. B/W brings in another dynamic that defines light/shadow. That's why I prefer it to colour.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2018)

Reminds me of an Ansel Adams-


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2018)

Fantastic photo Oy!


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks all


----------

